# Kombustor Benchmark Compilation



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Introduction*

I know most of us are getting kinda tired with the usual benchmark we run myself included,so its time to increase the size of your e-penis again.i know some of you know about MSI Kombustor based on furmark,i figured we could run this and make a compilation out of it.


*Rules*

1.) the results of the benchmark must be included in screenshot.along with your name in notepad.
2.) Resolution must be *1280 x 1024 OpenGL 3 3000 Fullscreen Frame Based Benchmark*.
3.) Please no flaming if you think a result is a fake please pm me and we will discuss.

Setup Screenshot


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Score List*

Lower Is Better

Single GPU

AthlonX2 | GTX 470 800/1800 | i7 920 @ 3.9Ghz | 4426ms
RickSS69 | HD 5870 999/1300 | W3580 @ 3.7Ghz| 25501ms
Jakeface1 | HD 5870 949/1300 | Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz| 31273ms
JLewis02 | HD 5850 765/1125 | i7 920 @ 4.0Ghz| 35079ms
AthlonX2 | GTX280 720/1188 | i5 750 @ 2.66Ghz | 36718ms
Sneekypeet | GTX275 691/1224 | i7 860 @ 3.8Ghz | 39769ms
BrandonWh64 | HD 5850 725/1000 | i7 920 @ 2.8Ghz| 40636ms
Assasin48 | HD 5770 999/1300 | i7 920 @ 4.1Ghz| 67153
Mlee49 | HD 4850 690/1108 | Phenom 940 @ 3.7Ghz| 67270ms
Copenhagen69 | HD 5770 850/1200 | i7 920 @ 3.9Ghz | 71046ms



Multiple GPU

exodusprime1337 | HD 5870 Xfire 1000/1300| Phenom 1095T 4.2Ghz| 9147ms
Mlee49 | GTX275 SLI 745/1307 | i7 920 @ 3.4Ghz| 19618ms
PaulieG | 5850 Xfire 952/1157 | i7 920 @ 4.0Ghz| 19632ms
Sneekypeet | GTX275 SLI 691/1224 | i7 860 @ 3.8Ghz| 20576ms


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2010)

i think that result is fake.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i think that result is fake.



i dont see one?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i dont see one?



its a joke. he'll yell at me in teamspeak in a few min when he sees it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> its a joke. he'll yell at me in teamspeak in a few min when he sees it



good


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

GTX 275 single card run:





GTX 275 in SLI:





Same card slight OC:





Dual cards same OC:


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Card at stock


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

single GPU


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 14, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> single GPU
> 
> [url]http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/548/24901348.jpg[/URL]



There seems to be a small issue.

Seems the test didnt pick up the GPU clocks, can you get a GPU-z screen for listings?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> There seems to be a small issue.
> 
> Seems the test didnt pick up the GPU clocks, can you get a GPU-z screen for listings?



sure just 1 sec ... ill update in the post above


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 14, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Card at stock
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34186&stc=1&d=1268545933
> Card at 5870 clocks
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34185&stc=1&d=1268545546



your scores arent showing up please use techpowerup.org to host photos


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fixed it and added everything you wanted.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 14, 2010)

updated


----------



## MrSortof (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is my score at stock, in 1920 x 1080.


----------



## jakeface1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi! This is my first post.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2010)

I here by challenge Sneekypeet with my submission of my stock run:


----------



## jakeface1 (Mar 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I here by challenge Sneekypeet with my submission of my stock run:



Wow, nice dude!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2010)

jakeface1 said:


> Wow, nice dude!



Thanks, here's a better one:


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are my 5850's in Crossfire :


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

idk i wish i knew why my scores are lower then others.. bu it's just me.. i guess

EDIT: lawl now i know it's lower scores are better... i'm a nub!!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 1, 2010)

Single GPU


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 1, 2010)

i guess i didnt realize more people posted scores ill get the OP updated


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2010)

Single ATI HD4850


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 6, 2010)

when you gonna update this buddy?


----------



## paranoidmarv (Apr 24, 2010)

Update: Used newest Kombustor and OC'd 5770s a bit further


----------



## GenX73 (May 1, 2010)

GTX 480 SLI OC'd


----------



## overclocking101 (May 1, 2010)

for some reason it only loads one gpu of mine??


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2010)

there are two tests, on single GPU one multi GPU, look a lil closer in the folder, it should be there.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 1, 2010)

I see nothing in the folder or anywhere to change to dual gpu.
EDIT NVM


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2010)

Sorry was it in the start menu?


----------



## overclocking101 (May 1, 2010)

yes


----------



## overclocking101 (May 1, 2010)

heres mine 37261   dual 4890s 940/1071


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2010)

Heres my I7 at stock clock @ 1V LOL and my 5850 @ stock clocks with 9600GT at physx


----------



## JJ (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

Here's the score I've been able to pull out on Kombustor with a single GTX260 SC and a 2 year-old mainstream system.

Score: 40695 ms

System setup: 
- Driver version: 8.17.11
- Clocks: GPU 750MHz - Memory 1250MHz - Shader 1550MHz
- FPS: min=73 max=76 avg=74
- Temps: 66 celsius


----------



## overclocking101 (May 3, 2010)

so is this guy even updating anymore??


----------



## Fatal (May 3, 2010)

I doesn't seem like it I posted my score a month ago


----------



## sneekypeet (May 3, 2010)

He is currently RMA'ing his processor....

I know its been a while anyways (since he updated), but even more unlikely at the moment


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 12, 2010)

hey may not be updating this anymore or hasn't in a while.. but is this score right??


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 12, 2010)

OP updated

would also like to recommend everyone to redowload the newest version of kombustor 1.0.7 has a few bug fixes 

OP updated with newest kombustor


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 4, 2010)

@exodusprime1337 Hey I have lower clocks and cores than you and got a lower score, but I do have CCC 10.9.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 7, 2010)

SLi GTX460s


----------



## Melvis (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is mine at stock everything, any good?


----------



## psychosis (Oct 8, 2010)

*Score*

ill post my score in a little bit, but i got 3671ms score on that benchmark
kombustor on 1280x1024 no AA benchmarked for 3,000frames

why is everyone elses so high?

i7-930 @ 3.8gh
6gb triple channel DDR3 1600 @ 1704mhz
2x gtx 470 in SLI(obviously)


----------



## JonDumela (Jan 21, 2011)

I know this thread's kinda died a bit, but I just saw someone in here "JJ" with similar specs as mine and I haven't benchmarked before so I wanted some opinions. I also have a couple questions...

One: Most people with GTX 260 say they can get the core over 700 no problem, but with 645\1293\1192, my computer is maxing out. Any more than that and I start to get Artifacts. Aslo, his
sliders have more room than mine, anyone know why that is, and is there anyway to get more room and less Artifacts somehow like maybe with an older driver? 

Two: He also has OpenCL and I notice I don't, that doesn't make a difference does it? Isn't it only for developing, or does it increase frame rates at all lets say in gaming? I know it lets the GPU and CPU work together. I hear some older drivers work better for overclocking and some have OpenCL enabled, should I downgrade my drivers? Also, I have RivaTuner set to force Performance 3D mode at all times, that a bad idea?

My Score: 49992 ms

System setup: 
- Driver version: 8.17.12
- Clocks: GPU 645MHz - Memory 1192MHz - Shader 1293MHz
- FPS: min=60 max=62 avg=60
- Temps: 50 celsius






System specs:
OS: 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium
CPU: 2.6GHz Intel i7 920 Quad Core
RAM: DDR3 1333MHz 9GB tripple channel 
Video: Nvidia geForce 260 GTX oc PCI-e, 1.7GB Vram, latest 3D driver
MOBO: Dell XPS 9000



JJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> View attachment 35358
> 
> ...


----------

